# irregular period after birth?



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

My son is six months old and I had my first postpartum period last month. It was like a regular period, just as heavy as it usually is, and lasted about a week, which is normal for me. Now it's been over a month, maybe a month and a week, and I haven't had a second period. I took a pregnancy test last week and it was negative.

Is it common for a period to be irregular postpartum? I wouldn't mind being pregnant... but it's bugging me not knowing. How long before it becomes regular again??


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, that's pretty normal. I went from having really predictable 24 day cycles with a constant 9 day LP to having some 29, 28, 25 etc with 11 to the shortest being 8 day LP. I've been charting and just can't figure out the new normal for me.

Are you still BF? That can make it different as well. I wasn't able to due to various circumstances so I've had mine back for about 6 months.


----------



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

I am still BF. My period started when I started putting him in his own bed at night, but he was crankier during the day so we are co-sleeping again, and he nurses about every 3-4 hours.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Since your breastfeeding you can just about count on having irregular cycles for a while. It may be a few months before you get another one.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

For sure that is normal - especially if it has only been 1 AF cycle post partum. There won't be any reliable pattern for a bit (and like PP said, especially while BFing). Gotta love hormones! LOL


----------



## NubiaEarth (Sep 1, 2008)

I just had my 4th baby in December. I breastfed them all. With my first my period retuned about 2 months post partum and was completely consistent... every 28 days like clockwork. With my second I got one period post partum and then didn't have another for like 2 months... which initially freaked me out.. but I was not pregnant. With my third my period returned and was consistent once again... Now this time around I had two periods... December 30th and then January 22nd, which were just like my regular periods... the I spotted a little on February 7th and my period came on the 18th as expected... but it was very light, althouh I bled lightly for 6 days. Once again I am freaking out  But so far I am chalking it up to my body regulating itself, especially since I am breastfeeding and took 4 pregnancy tests which came up negative.


----------



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

haha oh darn! okay, well, guess i'll just have to deal. when i took the HPT, i was kinda hoping it would come back positive.







does temping at this time help? or is that usually all over the chart too?


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

For sure you can start temping. Since you've already had one AF you might be able to see an ovulatory pattern.


----------

